
New Discoveries Could Explain What Happened to the Lost Colony of Roanoke - hunglee2
http://gizmodo.com/new-discoveries-could-explain-what-happened-to-the-lost-1728576170
======
PeterWhittaker
tl;dr: Modern analysis of period map reveals hidden mark 50 miles west of
Roanoke, consistent with plans to move the colony. Ground penetrating radar
used to identify dig sites at this spot. Interesting period artifacts located.
Interim conclusion: They moved, as planned, from a bad spot. (They may have
split into multiple groups, and they may have merged with local aboriginal
populations.)

